# SVS Pb12+ vs HSU HO



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Both products have similar price.... This is why I thought this would be an interesting comparison.

Those who have _*heard/owned both subs (in same room)*_ are welcomed to post their opinion, measurements, advantages/disadvantages....

Thanks!


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

blaser said:


> Both products have similar price.... This is why I thought this would be an interesting comparison.
> 
> Those who have _*heard/owned both subs (in same room)*_ are welcomed to post their opinion, measurements, advantages/disadvantages....
> 
> Thanks!


On May 20th I will be putting the HSU VTF-3 HO Subwoofer with Turbocharger, up against the 
SVS PB12-Plus/2. :boxer: 

Right now I can't tell you.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

:clap: Great, try to give us numbers, more than impressions (but they are also wellcome!!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

ahh,
if the HS VFT3-MK2 is half the cost of a SVS Ultra/2 whynot buy two HSU's. 
you'll have dbl the wattage, two 12" drivers, more enclosure total etc


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

doreytp said:


> ahh,
> if the HS V*TF*3-MK2 is half the cost of a SVS Ultra/2 why not buy two HSU's.
> you'll have dbl the wattage, two 12" drivers, more enclosure total etc


I thought the comparison was to the SVS Plus/2 not the Ultra/2. The HSU VTF3-MK2 is discontinued. Are you comparing used prices or new? The SVS Plus/2's price is $1,299 new. A new VTF-3 MK3 shows a price of $699 at the HSU website (but $999 list?). With Turbocharger it is $799. A VTF-HO is $899, with Turbocharger it is $999.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

The comparison was between the *PB12-PLUS* and the HSU HO...

From what I have read, the PB12-Ultra was listed a couple of points lower then the HO... so even the Plus would be lower then that... but thats the Ultra 12.. not the upcoming Ultra 13....

I think the Pretty factor would go to the Plus,(but thats me) in build quality... and performance would be good, but the HSU is likely to be a bit more accurate... 

Now if you were comparing the HO to the Plus/2 I would say the lower extension might be a bit better with the HO but the sheer output would go to the Plus/2 with dual 12" drivers... 

I bought the Plus/2 for my really large room, and *LOVE IT!!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry posted in wrong post, it was an issue a few posted down, guess I hit the back button to many times.
It was the SVS Ultra/2 and a HSU vft3-mk2. Yeh, I know they are disconntinued but, still can be bought at $700 and not quite half the cost of the SVS but really close. 

Just they are close in comparison in performance and two are better than one. I feel two HSU's at a couple hundred more maybe the best bang. I am not in no way saying SVS is not as good, but it really all depends on ,when it comes down to it....the reviewer and really how many reviews have you heard that came out when the magazine or reviewer said do not buy or not worth the money.
Yes, that issue of 20hz at 109db in his room, they sould also do measurements like Axiom does out side up in the air and then take thier readings.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I would probably agree that the HSU may be a better deal, as SVS is a bit more for the finish options... and rightly so... they are very nice looking.

Depending on room size and budget YMMV...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I did not open this thread for impressions!! Pls read my first post here. If it is about impressions, pls read this thread where I have compared both based on laws of physics, and expectations..... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s-vs-hsu-question-yea-i-know-another-one.html. If you still want to debate in this way, pls PM me (because Sonny has closed that thread:wits-end: ).:R 

Do not forget the main requirements:

*"Those who have heard/owned both subs (in same room) are welcomed to post their opinion, measurements, advantages/disadvantages...."*

Thank you!

Blaser


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> On May 20th I will be putting the HSU VTF-3 HO Subwoofer with Turbocharger, up against the
> SVS PB12-Plus/2. :boxer:
> 
> Right now I can't tell you.


May 20th has come and gone. What were your subjective results?


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Bailman said:


> May 20th has come and gone. What were your subjective results?


Bump


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Bailman said:


> May 20th has come and gone. What were your subjective results?


I was surprised at how small the VTF-3 HO Subwoofer with Turbocharger was compared to the SVS PB12-Plus/2. I was also surprised at how well it performs for only having one driver. 

Finish, Looks-SVS
Build Quality-SVS (The HSU just doesn't seem to be built like the SVS.)
Cost-HSU ($300 less) (But for only $300 more you get dual drivers, and better finish) 
Size-HSU (The SVS is a Behemoth.)

I didn't do any official measurements, or anything. My room is 35x30 with openings to other areas. While performing a sub frequency test, both subs went down until you couldn't hear them anymore. Only subsonic rumble. Boy you sure did feel them. :holycow: I definitely found out what in my house wasn't securely fastened down. Any material we through at these subs they didn't even break a sweat. Tons of headroom. Tight, Clean, Accurate. 


I don't know if this was the information you have been waiting for. Sorry it took so long to respond. Any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be interesting to see an REW measurement on both subs, as long as you could get them in the exact same location and keep the mic in the same location, then trace offset the response if needed.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> It would be interesting to see an REW measurement on both subs, as long as you could get them in the exact same location and keep the mic in the same location, then trace offset the response if needed.


I can get the two subs in the same location. I don't have a mic, the software, or the knowledge to figure out what I would do with it all. :huh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man... Mazer... you gotta be kiddin' me. How do you sleep at night... :sarcastic:

Do you wanna learn?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Oh man... Mazer... you gotta be kiddin' me. How do you sleep at night... :sarcastic:
> 
> Do you wanna learn?


Always looking to learn something new. :nerd:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> I can get the two subs in the same location. I don't have a mic, the software, or the knowledge to figure out what I would do with it all. :huh:


Mazer,

Place them colocated...listen to each one.
switch their position...listen to each one.

Check if there is a considerable difference...if not listen to each one and tell: which one is more articulate, stronger, deeper....an overview.

If there is a considerable difference, then listen to one, then remove it aqnd put the other in its location...then tell us your impressions...

For measurmenents, We will be with you, but leave this as a future step.

Blaser


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

blaser said:


> Mazer,
> 
> Place them colocated...listen to each one.
> switch their position...listen to each one.
> ...


Blazer,

Thank you for your "Fine Forensic Analysis". But I already now this. I was talking about learning about Room EQ Wizard.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have an SPL meter and have you downloaded REW yet?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to reply. Computer went down. Been off-line for 2 weeks.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

So what's your reply?:daydream:


----------

